# NOS New Departure WD Front Wheel Coaster Brake Hub & Sturmey Archer Hub



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 5, 2013)

I just found these NOS front coaster brake hubs and would like to find out what years and bicycles they were used on.
The New Departure hub is a WD, maybe around 1935 or later and the Sturmey Archer is around 1935. These hubs may need to be displayed in a showcase because they are so pristine looking.
Someone with more knowledge please educate me.


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2013)

They were both sold as accessories. But the SA did come on some Columbia built bikes, and some English bikes.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks. Can you tell me what years they were made?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't know about the Sturmey Archer, but the New Departure model W/D was introduced in 1938.
The early ones have a patent applied for on the hubshell, then later ones have a patent number on the hubshell, and the last versions don't have any patent information at all on the hubshell.
I don't know the timeline cutoffs for these stampings, but it does give you an idea, if your hub is early/middle/or a late.
I'm not sure when they quit production on them, but I think they were made up into the early 1950s.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks. It has a patent number. It is so pristine it should be in a glass display case.


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Incorrect*

It should be on my fleetwood supreme!


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 7, 2013)

Shazzaaaam! Nice find! Those are beautiful.  That is the kind of thing I'd put in my showcase too.  But my wife - she don't understand me.


----------

